# Wavy hair



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wavy coat is an allowable trait in goldens. My Oakly has a wavy coat and I love his coat. I must be easy because my Caue (pronounced Cow-EE) has a straight coat and I love his coat too.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

The shorter hair may be seasonal. Our dog shed heavily a month or so ago and his summer coat is much shorter and thinner than his winter coat.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for adopting and welcome to GRF  I would not bother with trying to straighten anything, that's just the way he is. I adopted a 8yr old girl 6-7 months ago and she has a wave thing going on with her back, that's just the way she is  Couldn't straighten it out if I tried anyway

Any pictures you can show us of your new friend?


----------



## Chance911 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks! I will leave his cute waves.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

IMO, the wavier and curlier the better--it makes them extra special! Embrace the waves! :wavey:


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie is 16 months old and right now has the straight hair, however she must be getting in her more mature coat, as there is a toupee down the back with some small bits of wave.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Wavy hair is beautiful, and I hate to hear that people go out of their way to "groom it out". Your pup accepts YOU just the way you are, right?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I think wavy curly hair is beautiful, I'm a little biased because my Jack is one curly boy:wavey:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

we would love to see pics of Mr Curlie-hair


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh I LOVE the wavy hair pups. I first came across it when I met Zali's mama and I really liked it. My breeder says that she has to straighten the coat for shows (which seems a shame to me). Zali has great waves and I love it. I wonder if wavies shed less???? Is that possible because I don't have a problem which Zali's shedding at all - only vacuum once a week. Could be because she is young though.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

julliams said:


> Oh I LOVE the wavy hair pups. I first came across it when I met Zali's mama and I really liked it. My breeder says that she has to straighten the coat for shows (which seems a shame to me). Zali has great waves and I love it. *I wonder if wavies shed less????* Is that possible because I don't have a problem which Zali's shedding at all - only vacuum once a week. Could be because she is young though.


To answer your question about wavies shedding less? The answer is :no:. I've had two very curly goldens and they shedded like crazy. It seemed both had much more coat than Toby, who is wavy, not curly. My vacuum cleaner got a double work out with both of my curly loves.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, I love Sierra's curly coat.








Lance's is straighter


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Drying his hair with a forced air dog dryer over time will help if you don't like it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've had 2 golden boys and both have had wavy hair. They are curlier after a bath and tend to become straighter over time until the next bath. My bridge boy Sam's hair did become longer and straighter as he aged but I suspect that was the weight of the hair pulling it straighter. Ike's coat is not as long as Sam's was so he's a little wavier.


----------



## GoldenlyAddicted (Feb 22, 2011)

Chance911 said:


> I got a golden from the shelter and he has wavy hair. I was curious if I should try and get his hair less wavy. Also his hair seems short to me. Maybe he was trimmed or just born that way?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Leave it as it is unless it is really wild. Wavy hair is nice & it's not uncommon for Goldens to have wavy hair. But if you really really want to "tame" it a little bit, you could try placing a heavy damp chamois or bathing towel on top of his back/topline (be sure it is damp) & leave it there for atleast 10 mins. After that, take it off & use a strong blower (you could use a normal hair dryer but this would work better with a blower) & blow the coat in the direction it grows whilst brushing it with a slicker brush. Keep blowing & brushing it for about 5-10 mins till coat is dry & is less wavy. Repeat if necessary. Do it everyday atleast once. Also, everytime after he takes his bath or gets wet from swimming, playing in the rain, etc....do this or else his coat will be a wavy mess again.

Hope I helped.


----------



## Chance911 (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is a picture of my wavy hair


----------



## Chance911 (Apr 20, 2011)

Another picture


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Chance is gorgeous just the way he is. Don't change a single hair. :


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Handsome boy! Thanks for rescuing!

Waves are cool on a retriever; after all, people go out of their way to get a Curly-Coated Retriever.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

He is BEAUTIFUL. xoxo


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Love his locks! He reminds me of my golden girl that I had..she had wavy hair and I loved it!


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Amber [19 weeks] has always had wavy hair on her ears, and now the hair down the middle of her back and tail is changing from puppy fuzz to wavy hair. At what age does the puppy coat disappear?


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

He's BEAUTIFUL!!!!! How do such sweet babies wind up in the shelters????? I do not understand....


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

He is G - O - R -G - E - O - U - S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOVE the deep copper, love the waves....gorgeous doggy!!!!!!


----------



## Hoss (May 19, 2011)

Ive noticed on Bo, as well as almost every golden pup I've seen, that when they get wet, the hair just behind the head is not so much curly as almost crimped!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Ive noticed on Bo, as well as almost every golden pup I've seen, that when they get wet, the hair just behind the head is not so much curly as almost crimped!


The crimping is normal-my guys feathers and neck hair crimps also. 

*Chance is beautiful, I love his curls.* I've only seen a few curly haired Goldens in this area.


----------

